# Impossible de faire les mises à jour



## waofi (16 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je sais que cette question a déjà été posée mais mon problème ne correspond pas aux autres cas.
Voilà mon problème : lorsque j'ouvre l'appstore pour mette à jour mes applications, le bouton "mettre à jour" qui devrait apparaitre devant chaque app à mettre à jour est remplacé par un bouton "ouvrir" bien inutile... Savez vous pourquoi il ne m'est pas proposé de mettre à jour les applications ?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## pabar (16 Septembre 2015)

waofi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je sais que cette question a déjà été posée mais mon problème ne correspond pas aux autres cas.
> Voilà mon problème : lorsque j'ouvre l'appstore pour mette à jour mes applications, le bouton "mettre à jour" qui devrait apparaitre devant chaque app à mettre à jour est remplacé par un bouton "ouvrir" bien inutile... Savez vous pourquoi il ne m'est pas proposé de mettre à jour les applications ?
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


Idem pour moi même en 9.1 Beta ce qui n'était pas le cas hier. Ca doit être au niveau de l'App Store


----------



## pabar (17 Septembre 2015)

C'est bon ce matin. J'ai pu faire les MAJ.


----------



## waofi (17 Septembre 2015)

Pour moi ça ne marche toujours pas..
Est ce que tu as fait une manipulation particulière ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?
Merci


----------



## Mike_Qc (17 Septembre 2015)

Même problème de mon côté depuis 2-3 jours je crois. iPhone 4s iOS 7.1.1.
Redémarré l'appareil, rien n'y fait...


----------



## willymac (17 Septembre 2015)

J'ai le même problème depuis la mise à jour IOS9... Impossible de mettre a jours les App...

Je ne peux plus lancer certaine app, qui demande une mise à jours, mais une fois dans l'appstore, il n'y pas de mise à jours possible, il dit simple d'ouvrir l'application...

C'est chiant, peut plus me servir de certaine app...

Bravo Apple...

J'espère que ca va être réglé, rapidement...


----------



## Mike_Qc (17 Septembre 2015)

Je crois que vous allez me remercier! J'ai résolu mon problème. 

Voici ce que j'ai fait pour résoudre mon problème (par un coup de chance):
- Assurez-vous que votre appareil n'est pas connecté à Internet.
- Redémarrez l'application App Store (si elle est en mémoire, supprimez-la avant).
- Le bouton "Mise à jour" devrait être disponible.
- Appuyez sur "Tout mettre à jour" ou "Mise à jour" selon votre cas.
- L'app va vous demander votre mot de passe. Puisque vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet, il va vous dire que ce n'est pas possible.
- Activez votre Internet et retournez dans l'App Store et procédez comme d'habitude.

Voilà de mémoire ce que j'ai fait pour corriger le problème.
Si quelqu'un peut confirmer que ça règle son problème, ce serait "dossier résolu"!

Ciao!


----------

